# C est encore une blague ou quoi?



## Bazinga (12 Novembre 2008)

Salut  atous

j avais deja fait quelques reflexions desagreables sur l ipod touch, mais la je me heurte encore a un probleme.

J espere que vous saurez m aider et que c ets juste une incomprehension de ma part


Je suis pour l instant en vacances en nouvelle zelande et prends enormement de photos tous les jours. J avais pense me connecter dans des cafes internet ou sur un ordinateur pour y transferer mes photos tous les 2-3 jours sur l Itouch

Mais ho surprise, des que je veux rajouter de nouvelles photos (je recommence a haque fois une nouvelle playlist itunes avec un dossier d images a chaque fois) il me dit qu il va supprimer les anciennes!!!

Comme j avais deja fait une importation de 800 photos qui prend relativement lomgtemps, je n ai pas envie de tout  recommencer tous les jours pour en rajouter 50

diagnostic: Mauvaise comprehension de l engin et son fonctionnement ou dois je me poser des questions sur la philosophie Apple? 

Please i need help


merci


----------



## fandipod (12 Novembre 2008)

C'est le problème de la synchronisation automatique.


----------



## Bazinga (12 Novembre 2008)

Comment ca se fait que ca ne choque pqs plus les gens que ca et qu il n y a pas une rebellion generale lol? je vais pas dire que je suis outre et vraiment choque mais pas loin...


----------



## r e m y (12 Novembre 2008)

J'ai un peu de mal à comprendre comment avec une playlist iTunes tu réussis à passer des photos sur ton iPOD Touch!

D'autre part attention! sauf modif que je ne connais pas.... lorsqu'on synchronise sa bibliothèque iPhoto avec un iPOD Touchn ou un iPhone, c'est une version à résolution réduite (800x600 je crois) qui est transférée sur l'iPOD et pas la photo en haute résolution

En clair, l'iPOD Touch n'est pas l'outil idéal pour vider les cartes mémoires de ton APN!!!


Pour ce qui ets du principe de synchro automatique avec les playlist iTunes... c'est pareil avec tous les iPOD. On définit une liste qui doit être synchronisée avec l'iPOD. Si tu dois rajouter des fichiers sur 'liPOD, tu les rajoutes à cette liste et les nouveaux fichiers seront trasnférés sur l'iPOD... y a rien de plus simple!


----------



## fandipod (12 Novembre 2008)

En faite il faut que tu vides ton APN sur l'ordi ou tu es... PUis tu le mets dans photos et ensuite tu ouvres Itunes et tu choisis de synchroniser que le dossier x...


----------



## r e m y (12 Novembre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> En faite il faut que tu vides ton APN sur l'ordi ou tu es... PUis tu le mets dans photos et ensuite tu ouvres Itunes et tu choisis de synchroniser que le dossier x...


 
Attention à l'info rappelée dans mon précédent message! La synchro des photos avec un iPhone ou iPOD Touch transfère sur l'iPOD une version *basse résolution* de la photo!!!

C'est dommage de prendre des photos à 10 millions de pixels pour s'apercevoir en rentrant de Nouvelle Zelande que tout ce qu'on a stocké sur l'iPOD n'est qu'en 800x600!!!


----------



## fandipod (12 Novembre 2008)

Certes mais l'itouch ne fait pas disque dur? Car il aurait pu mettre ces photos sur son iPod en mode disque dur! Mais je sais pas si c'est possible!


----------



## r e m y (12 Novembre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Certes mais l'itouch ne fait pas disque dur? Car il aurait pu mettre ces photos sur son iPod en mode disque dur! Mais je sais pas si c'est possible!


 
non... sans ajout d'une application spécifique (il en existe sur l'apStore), l'iPOD Touch ne peut pas être utilisé en disque dur


----------



## fandipod (12 Novembre 2008)

Dommage. Notre chère ami ne répond plus.


----------



## Bazinga (13 Novembre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> En faite il faut que tu vides ton APN sur l'ordi ou tu es... PUis tu le mets dans photos et ensuite tu ouvres Itunes et tu choisis de synchroniser que le dossier x...



Bin justement, comme on voyage en van, on se connecte a chaque fois dans des cafes internet ou dans des hotels pour transferer les donnees... Il n existe donc pas "d ordi ou je suis"

Merci pour vos infos, mais ca me conforte dans l idee que faire des ipods touch 16 ou 32 gigas et empecher de s en servir comme disque dur pour des donnees autres que photos ou musique, ca me degoute vraiment de la "philosophie apple", a moins de debourser pour des applis payantes!

Autant quand j ai achete mon mac, j en vantais les merites autour de moi, mais le nombre de libertes que les ipod touch nous enleve, c est un achat que je ne conseille pas a tout le monde! je trouve qu ils devraient prevenir les gens que c ets impossible, car j ai vraiment du mal a y croire lol


----------



## r e m y (13 Novembre 2008)

Mais arrête de te plaindre sans savoir!!!!

L'iPOD est un iPOD avant d'être un disque dur.... et si tu veux l'utiliser en disque dur, sur l'apStore il y a des applications gratuites qui te permettent de l'utiliser ainsi!


----------



## theodore751 (13 Novembre 2008)

"r e m y" peut tu nous dire l'application gratuite qui permet de se servir du touch comme d'un disque dur


----------



## fandipod (13 Novembre 2008)

De toute façon un iPod n'est pas un disque dur! Ça première fonctionnalite est d'écouter la musique et d'alle sur internet! Ensuite chacun son opinion! Dans ce cas la il fallait acheter un iPod classic!


----------



## r e m y (13 Novembre 2008)

j'utilise AirSharing qui a d'abord été diffusée gratuitement (maintenant elle vaut 5,99 euros), mais il y en a d'autres... Allez voir la discussion "mes applications iPod/iphone préférées"


----------



## theodore751 (13 Novembre 2008)

merci beaucoup "r e m y" pour cette réponse et pour fandipod je fais se que je veu


----------



## Bazinga (13 Novembre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> j'utilise AirSharing qui a d'abord été diffusée gratuitement (maintenant elle vaut 5,99 euros), mais il y en a d'autres... Allez voir la discussion "mes applications iPod/iphone préférées"



Je viens de perdre une heure a parcourir les 521 messages pour me rendre compte qu il n existe rien de gratuit (et ipod touch G2 semble impossible a jailbreaker)

Cela me conforte encore plus dans ce que je disais...


----------



## Bazinga (13 Novembre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais arrête de te plaindre sans savoir!!!!
> 
> L'iPOD est un iPOD avant d'être un disque dur.... et si tu veux l'utiliser en disque dur, sur l'apStore il y a des applications gratuites qui te permettent de l'utiliser ainsi!



lol, on parie que tu plantes? suis curieux de voir cela... (a part diskaid qui est pas vraiment pratique dans les cybercafe vu qu il doit etre installe sur le PC/Mac, donc pas genial en voyage)

Et je continue a me plaindre et suis curieux d entendre tes reposes apres un message un tant soit peu agressif...lol


----------



## r e m y (13 Novembre 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> Je viens de perdre une heure a parcourir les 521 messages pour me rendre compte qu il n existe rien de gratuit (et ipod touch G2 semble impossible a jailbreaker)
> 
> Cela me conforte encore plus dans ce que je disais...



Tu plaisantes ou tu ne sais décidément pas lire.... et Discover??? 
il est pas gratuit peut-être???


Et Files lite????  il est pas gratuit non plus???


----------



## Bazinga (14 Novembre 2008)

200 megas de file lite sont un peu bof (ca fait 20 photos max lol et c ets la que je suis content de pas avoir un ipod 32 gigas lol)

et pour l autre je me lance dans des recherches plus poussees, desole mais sur 530 post, dur de trouver le bon

edit: aparemment discover doit s installer sur un PC ou Mac.. donc impossible de le faire des cyber ou je me connecte pour transferer les photo.. on se demande qui ne sait pas lire 2 postr plus haut, r e m y  lol 

Pourquoi est ce qui complique ou que cq choque les gens si on demande de pouvoir copier librement des fichiers qd on dispose d un outil de 16 gigas.. dois je en plus me balader avec une clef usb quand on a une merveille de technologioe dans l autre main?


----------



## r e m y (14 Novembre 2008)

allez... bonnes vacances en Nouvelle Zélande!


----------



## OlivierTassi (14 Novembre 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> 200 megas de file lite sont un peu bof (ca fait 20 photos max lol et c ets la que je suis content de pas avoir un ipod 32 gigas lol)
> 
> et pour l autre je me lance dans des recherches plus poussees, desole mais sur 530 post, dur de trouver le bon
> 
> ...


Le mieux peut-être aurait été d'amener un portable : tu aurais ta musique à volonté, ton Wifi à volonté, du gros disque dur à volonté, ton logiciel de retouche, etc. Après, si c'est trop lourd dans l'avion, tu peux prendre des cartes SD de 4/8 Go. C'est pas cher, léger. Il y a une solution à tout.
Un iPod est fait au départ pour écouter de la musique. Perso, j'ai 12 Go de musique, et les 16 Go de mon iPod sont tout à fait les bienvenus. Je peux y visionner mes quelques clips, synchroniser mes calendriers, etc.
Si tu veux copier des fichiers, prends un clé USB. C'est ce qu'il y a de plus simple et de plus économique.


----------



## Bazinga (14 Novembre 2008)

Oki merci a tous pour les conseils.

Il y a juste que j ai vraiment du mal a me faire a l idee qu une bombe de technologie passe a cote des choses basiques que n importe quel lecteur mp3 a 45Euro est capable de faire

Je pense que je dois encore me faire un peu a la maniere de penser de Steve.


----------



## Gwen (15 Novembre 2008)

T'es lourd la, c'est comme penser que toutes les voitures devraient être décapotable, avoir un grand coffre, 4 roues motrices, une boite de vitesse auto et des vitres électriques.

La plus chère des ferraries n'as pas ça alors que c'est dispo sur plein de véhicules bien moins onéreux.

C'est juste un choix technologique et non une obligation. Ton baladeur a 45&#8364;, je suis sur qu'il ne fait pas le dixième de ce qui est possible de faire sur un iPhone.

On le répète, si ce produit ne te convient pas, achète en un autre.

Je ne vais pas dans le boutique de fringues en demandant des T.Shirt bleu alors que la mode est au rouge.


----------



## fandipod (15 Novembre 2008)

Et en plus on a déjà parlé de ce problème sur le forum en disant que l'itouch ne faisait pas disque dur(sauf appli)  et que sa première fonction était de pouvoir écouter la musique, naviguer sur le web et lire des vidéos....


----------



## Bazinga (17 Novembre 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Je ne vais pas dans le boutique de fringues en demandant des T.Shirt bleu alors que la mode est au rouge.



Pauvre Gwen, je n'aimerait vraiment pas penser comme cela... Si j ai envie d un T-Shirt bleu, je sauterais dessus encore plus si la mode est au rouge!! un peu de personnalité que diable. 

Enfi, certains aiment tellement se fondre dans la masse.


----------



## Gwen (17 Novembre 2008)

Peut-être que tu pourras demander un T.Shirt Bleu, mais tu auras bien du mal à en trouver.

Je te rassure, mes T.Shirt ont largement plus d'un an et donc sont hors mode. Tout comme j'utilise encore mon Newton pour certaines choses, mais je n'ai pas râlé contre palm et consorts sur le manque flagrant dans la reconnaissance de l'écriture et des dessins, car rien n'as été fait de mieux que ce bel objet depuis sa disparition il y a 10 ans.


----------

